# Silver Queen Ghosts



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Sorry to repost my GSD decided to shred my previous info before I got round to reading it.

What do you need to produce Silver Queen Ghosts.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ideally, two Silver Queen Ghosts from Rich Zuchowski's lines.

They're Anerythristic + Hypo, but there's something going on in THAT line which makes them into Silver Queens. It might be selective breeding, it might be another gene that we haven't isolated yet.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

yeah as above, theres plenty over here now:no1:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

*What type Anery*

Hi all,

Thanks for your replys.

So is it Anerythristic A + Hypo that make S Q G, as you only say Anerythristic.

How much do you think a pair of non related Silver Queen Ghosts cost and who has them for sale??.

Thanks 

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks for your replys.
> 
> ...


Yes, Anerythristic A - I don't use "Anery B" to describe Charcoal, since it has its own name.

But it's Anery + Hypo + (something else) that makes it look like a true SQ.

If it's a real silver queen, it will be related to ANY other real silver queen - they all come from Rich Zuchowski's SQ lines.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all 

Thanks for reply Ssthisto, I know anery B is charcole, but I thought there was an anery C??.

You do not have any Idear of price.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Yes, Anerythristic A - I don't use "Anery B" to describe Charcoal, since it has its own name.
> 
> But it's Anery + Hypo + (something else) that makes it look like a true SQ.
> 
> If it's a real silver queen, it will be related to ANY other real silver queen - they all come from Rich Zuchowski's SQ lines.


 
hi ssthisto, i beleive these came about from a hypo form of miamis and then just selectively bred to remove the yellows(though i believe some still do show it)

thats why your best bet slither61, is to just purchase ready made examples as ssthisto has said, these were from rich and a very specific line and gonna be hard to replicate




slither61 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thanks for reply Ssthisto, I know anery B is charcole, but I thought there was an anery C??.
> 
> ...


ive seen them for around £50-£60 shop prices, i have seen some about this year but cant remember where:lol2:


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

Thanks captaincaveman for price, if you remember can you pm me please.


slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

slither61 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Thanks for reply Ssthisto, I know anery B is charcole, but I thought there was an anery C??.
> 
> ...


Anery C is also known as Cinder/Ashy/Morph Z - I try to avoid using confusing names like "Anery X" as much as possible and exclusively use the alternative names  I don't use Hypo A/B/C/D/E either - I say Hypo, Strawberry, Christmas, Lava, Ultra and Sunkissed respectively.

Thanks for the clarification, Jay - I figured it'd be something selectively bred with regards to their light clear colours and reduced yellows  And it doesn't surprise me if they're Miami-line.


----------



## Plutino (Aug 5, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> - I say Hypo, Strawberry, Christmas, Lava, Ultra and Sunkissed respectively.


Strawberry and Christmas? Are these genetic? What's Christmas? Only ever heard of strawberry in relation to snows as in, selectively bread to be pinker?

Yeah, pretty sure SQG is selectively bread, so while you could make one, as was stated, you're talking 10+ years I think to get something that's similar.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Strawberry hypo is still in testing, but it might be allelic to Hypo - it's not the SAME gene from what people have described, but it might be a closely related one and work in a similar fashion to how Ultra works with Amel.

Christmas hypo is another hypomelanistic-effect gene, and the original Christmas animals had greenish saddle borders and intense red colouring (hence the name) but those two things appear to have been selectively bred effects that showed on the original line. As the animals have been outcrossed, there's a lot less of that colouration difference.


----------



## captaincaveman (Nov 6, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> Anery C is also known as Cinder/Ashy/Morph Z - I try to avoid using confusing names like "Anery X" as much as possible and exclusively use the alternative names  I don't use Hypo A/B/C/D/E either - I say Hypo, Strawberry, Christmas, Lava, Ultra and Sunkissed respectively.
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, Jay - I figured it'd be something selectively bred with regards to their light clear colours and reduced yellows  And it doesn't surprise me if they're Miami-line.


 
yeah i prefer the names too:no1:, i find it easier to picture when its mentioned, I was considering getting a christmas corn as their price is so low, just wondering what i could do with it:lol2:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

found this link

:: Ians Vivarium - Corn Snake Colour Morphs - Silver Queen ::

They are so pretty, i have two from the usa, only 07 babies though. Cant wait till they get bigger.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

punky_jen said:


> found this link
> 
> :: Ians Vivarium - Corn Snake Colour Morphs - Silver Queen ::
> 
> They are so pretty, i have two from the usa, only 07 babies though. Cant wait till they get bigger.


Hi all,

Punky Jen you are making me turn green with envy.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## ballpiefun (Mar 8, 2007)

slither61 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Thanks captaincaveman for price, if you remember can you pm me please.
> 
> ...


I shall be importing some Silver Queen Ghost 2008 hatchlings from Rich Z in September next year. I think they were around the £45/£55 mark last year, depending on whether you want a male, a female or a pair. Take a look at the _Ballpiefun 2008 Corn Run_ thread for details.


----------

